# DigiCam



## Kamesh Agarwal (Aug 18, 2013)

Want to buy a camera with good picture quality and nice LCD display(probably touch). Zoom doesn't matter. Budget: 7k to 10k (10k max.). I prefer brands like Sony, Nikon, Canon and Samsung. Friends please suggest a good one from these brands. Thanking you in anticipation


----------



## nac (Aug 19, 2013)

SZ7
WX150

If you want touch screen, A3400 IS.


----------

